# All USB ports and the PS/2 Mouse port not working



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

Dear Tech Support Forums Community,

I have a problems with my Windows XP SP3 computer. The only input port that works is my PS/2 keyboard port. PS/2 mouse port is not working. All USB ports are not working, they say "Device not recognized" right away when inserting any USB mouse/keyboard/bluetooth/speakers. The motherboard is an MSI G31TM-P21. All this started after switching the power supply today.

Only input port that works is the PS/2 keyboard.


Thank you for your help,
Adam


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi delforum welcome to tsf,

i would open up the case and check to see if all the connectios are contected properly could of knocked a cable loose from it socket when installing power supply


----------



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you for responding Oscer.

I opened the case and replugged both the 4 pin and the 24 pin ATX power cables to the motherboard to make sure I they have a good connection. The only connections I did not check were the USB headers for the front panel slots, should I remove my wireless card and check these too. They are nestled tightly beneath my PCI card and the bottom of the case (I reused a microATX HP case to rebuild the mobo combo purchased from the greatest electronics store I have ever been to).

The computer was working fine, except for the power supply fan had a wire hanging down into it making a sporatic clicking sound. When changing the power supply, I first used an old True380. All that did was make a high pitched noise that built in intensity, and the screen displayed nothing....so I quickly shut the machine off. Next I installed a new 500W supply and it started up, but the input ports weren't working. 

Currently my Device manager shows 2-3 unknown devices under the USB category. Instantaneously after plugging in a device, it pops up "USB Device not recognized."

I booted a LiveCD of Linux Mint and only the PS/2 keyboard port worked as well.

I will now unplug all extra connectors, like the front panel headers and see if I get better results.



> I will now unplug all extra connectors, like the front panel headers and see if I get better results.


I removed the wireless card and unplugging everything but my SATA hard drive, the power switch and lights, the two ATX connectors, and the ribbon to my cd drives. There was no affect on how the computer responded to the PS/2 mouse plugged in or adding USB devices, still "USB device not recognized." I am becoming an expert at tabbing around menus with only a keyboard to work out the problem.

Thank you for helping me through this. How should I proceed?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

are you getting power to the usb ports? you could test that with a usb optical mouse or maybe a phone charger if you have one.


----------



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

I did plug my phone in and it said Unable to Charge, and Windows rejected it right away saying "USB Device Not Recognized." Plugging a mouse in didn't even flash the optical led, but Windows quickly "not recognized" again. 

After having unplugged the front ports and the cd drives and putting the computer through sleeping and hibernating cycles = no change in USB/Mouse Port behavior.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you still have the original power supply the one with wire hanging down? try and hook that one back up and see if the ports work if they do then your new power suppy is not cutting it. What video card are you using? is it onboard or seperate?


----------



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

I am using the onboard video card. There is really nothing to draw a ton of power in the setup. 

It almost seems like connecting a bad power supply inbetween the old one and the new one (original Coolmax [fan clicked] --> bad true380 [pitched noise so shut down immediately] ---> new500 [no usb ports or mouse ps/2]), the power state of the motherboard was disrupted. The bad True380 I hooked up and turned on and heard high pitched noises and immediately shut the cpu off and grabbed a new supply. I think trying the old supply is a great idea....it won't need the fan for operating just a couple seconds.

I know it is a hardware thing, surrounding power and configuration. Not sure how to get my motherboard to initialize these ports again though. 

Trying the old PSU now.

Changing to the old original power supply had no effect. I will now clear the CMOS with the original power supply is connected and see if that helps.

Cleared the CMOS and no changes to the USB or mouse port behavior. Windows did recognize an Intel PCI Express driver, but still USB device not recognized. upon plugging anything in. I feel like I need to change the primary information on the computer, like updating the BIOS to get a fresh Initializing the USB......done step during POST.

What do you think I should look at next? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

lets see if i am getting this right, everything worked before power suppy change? you first put 380 watt power suppy in and it made a high pitch noise? i am wondering if it could of taken something out at that point. Then you put the 500 watt suppy in and then you noticed the usb ports wasn't working so thats why i think something got damaged from the true380 power supply. I will ask my teamates to look over your post and give their opinions and any other questions they might have for you.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I have to agree. It sounds like a bridge or voltage regulators were damaged or distroyed on the motherboard.
It does sound to me like your motherboard is shot.
The only other thing you can try is another power supply that you know works.
Also inspect the pins on your 24 pin socket on the motherboard and make sure none are burnt or corroded.


----------



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you visseroth for chiming in with your opinions, as well as Oscer for your continued support. I tried a working power supply, resulting in no different behaviors. I have seen similar issues similar issues on the search engines....most were solved by leaving the unit unplugged for a while. I either need to change something that occurs very low level at the beginning of post, or discover where my open/short is on the motherboard. I did turn hold the tower up at all angles blowing it out, so maybe there is some shorting behind the motherboard. I noticed that WinXP Auto Update ran two batches of updates the day before the problem occured....maybe it triggered something when I restarted?

The case is left over from a previously failed computer...motherboard issue, but it worked well over the months until I messed with the power supply who's fan clicked.

Would re-flashing the BIOS reconfigure all the POSTing instructions after turning the computer on and possibly load power to the USB and Mouse PS/2 ports? MSI G31TM-P21 mobo. If not, does anybody want to buy a keyboard only computer?!


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Reflashing the BIOS should not have caused the USB ports to fail.
However it is good practice to go into the BIOS/CMOS setup and load the default configuration, save and reboot then go into the BIOS/CMOS and set your preferences.

If you suspect something may have gotten into the case then you can run a bench test as seen here...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/how-to-bench-test-your-system-262998.html
This eliminates the possibility of something touching the motherboard and causing any shorts.
You may also want to go to MSI's site and double check that you have the correct BIOS and BIOS version. If you do not have the correct BIOS then that would explain your problems.
I have in the past flashed a incorrect BIOS to a motherboard and cause all sorts of things to not work and was fortunate enough to still have a bootable motherboard and was able to flash the correct BIOS and fix the problem.

Be sure to match the model number and Rev# to your motherboard.

Flashing a BIOS is a critical step. If things are not flashed correctly then you have a high possibility of bricking your motherboard. Do not interrupt the flash process at all. Let it do it's job and follow the instructions very closely.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks visseroth for the help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you do the bench test it'll also afford you the chance to closely examine both sides of the motherboard for burnt traces or blown components.


----------



## delforum (Dec 19, 2010)

I will check for the latest BIOS and benchtest later today. Thank you for your insights wrench, oscer, and visseroth. I didn't want to do anything crazy without first examining the simple fixes.


----------

